
Mushrooms may 'reduce the risk of mild brain decline' - osrec
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-47554966
======
blahzebob
I seriously clicked on this thinking it was going to discuss shrooms and not
the cuisine variety. Maybe I’m in mild brain decline, but kudos to BBC for
writing a non-clickbait clickbait headline.

~~~
nat8265639392
I expected the same, so it’s not just you.

